# Mez Recovery Bootloop Help



## Heezie (Jul 7, 2011)

Was hoping maybe someone could help me out with a little issue here. So I was messing around with some ROMs today and - long story short - I ended up back at my original ROM. Everything ran fine all day until I let the battery run down. Now my phone only boots into recovery. I tried re-flashing multiple ROMs through CWM5.5 and I have tried to Odin back to a couple of stock ROMs but I still get the recovery boot. I've wiped everything I can think of. This is the first time I haven't been able to fix something with a good old fashioned Odin flash. Any ideas?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

You need to use a different recovery..... You can only flash to an ics rom to another ics rom with CWM5.5

You need to use CWM4-fixed_for_ CM7

here..... http://min.us/m67f3j3vn

So i would Odin back to stock... then flash CWM above with Odin

Make sure you have repartition "CHECKED" when flashing the stock rom

EDIT: FOUND LINK


----------



## Heezie (Jul 7, 2011)

I actually have the file and used it already. I did, however, forget to check the repartition box. Let me try that. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## Heezie (Jul 7, 2011)

OK flashed back to Stock Froyo and got it to boot. Looks like I'm back in business. Curious as to why this all happened in the first place. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> You need to use a different recovery..... You can only flash to an ics rom to another ics rom with CWM5.5
> 
> You need to use CWM4-fixed_for_ CM7
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I have been successful in flashing dfgas's MIUI build through the CWM Recovery included in AOKP M4.


----------

